# Sci Fi NewsWire: Potter V Poster, Trailer Due



## Clark Kent (Nov 15, 2006)

*Sci Fi NewsWire: Potter V Poster, Trailer Due
By News Bot - Thu, 16 Nov 2006 03:55:02 GMT
Originally Posted at: Nephrites Citadel*
====================







Warner Brothers has just released a new poster onesheet for its upcoming fifth Harry Potter film, Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix, featuring an image of Ralph Fiennes as the evil Lord Voldemort. 

Sci Fi NewsWire:  More...


Read More...


------------------------------------
Nephrites Citadel - SciFi/Fantasy/Anime and More!


----------

